# Help with the new job and the old way of billing



## khardy (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok so I graduated top of my class and scored high 80"s on cpc exam>   I then received my first break and landed a job>  at first dr and staff were overwhelmed with my abiltiy to learn and function independently with in first week.  However into 4th week nurse of 13 years quit and i was given double the work load without any instruction on  what and how it was to be done.  the more i asked questions to make sure charts were documented correctly the more upset dr was with me.  Now I also was struggling with the charges on some patients and the dr policies on receiveing money and who pays and what they pay depending on if she liked them>  i questioned several times and express that there are laws that state you charge the same ect. within month i was fired.  How do you do what is right to protect your own back without getting fired.???


----------



## coding4fun (Aug 14, 2011)

It is very unfortunate that you had this experience and hopefully the next position which you gain will be more rewarding!  Remember the most important rule of thumb....code for what is actually done!  You completed the coding class, therefore, you know right from wrong.  Each state has contracts with certain carriers which means that the front staff should be collecting co-pay amounts from their patient at first encounter and posting payments properly.  It is not what the docs want to collect from the patients.  I wish you much success in finding your next coding adventure!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience, but it sounds like there was more going on in this practice than you were aware of at the time...and that your firing had nothing to do with your work performance and everything to do with a deceitful physician. They are out there, and coders get caught in the crossfire all the time.

The good news is that you obtained a very valuable learning experience, in fact, probably more than you know. Although it smarts to be let go from a job, you emerged with your integrity intact. If you had caved in and played the fraud game, you would have lost more than a paycheck. Kudos to you. 

One of the most valuable lessons I learned when interviewing for a job is to ask about the current staff and business situation. I learned this the hard way.....I once replaced an office manager who was 'backing away from responsiblities'....when really "she won't do what we want her to do, so she's quitting". It wasn't long before I figured out that they were looking for another newbie to manipulate, and I skittered out of there fast! 

Many years ago, I unwittingly took a job where the practice partnership was being dissolved: That's code for "the sh!t is about to hit the fan", and I found myself in the middle of a big personal and legal struggle between the two principals. That was the first episode in a long line of poor business decisions made by the eventual owner of the practice, and although it was stressful, I did learn a great deal about what not to do and how to handle adversity on the job. 

There are little clues that can help you figure out if you're walking into a snake pit. If your interviewer doesn't speak well of the current employees....run fast! If you're replacing someone whose departure seems a little bit strange, then you might want to see if you can get the skinny on that. See if you can interview with other staff members, or if you know anyone that you might be able to call and speak to off the record. Any mention of legal troubles is a big red flag, as is any discussion that alludes to non-compliance. You absolutely have the right to ask if there is a compliance plan in place, and how they handle employees who don't code/bill according to guidelines. 

Hopefully, you'll find something soon, and if anyone asks why you left the last job, be honest. You were asked to do things that you know were unethical, and it went against your morals and values. A good employer will recognize that as an attribute and be happy to have you join their team. 

Good luck.


----------

